# Moss



## Swipht (Apr 11, 2012)

http://store.mossacres.com/moss-starter-kit-s/1823.htm

Basically you can paint moss onto just about anything, if you're interested in adding moss to your terrariums, or deli cups.


----------



## Bryce08 (Apr 11, 2012)

The moss milkshake?

Couldnt really find much on it...does'nt really explain it

Very interested in it...have you tried it?


----------



## Swipht (Apr 11, 2012)

Just mix with water (or beer!) - it will stick to most anything, including bare soil, stone, and weathered concrete

Hypnum moss is ground dry and then blended with a proprietary mixture of growth stimulants including powdered buttermilk, along with water retention gel and then packaged in an air-tight half gallon milk carton. Coverage rate is typically 10 square feet or more. Alternatively the mix can be sprinkled about dry and then watered in. Indefinite shelf life.

Haven't yet, I've been looking at it for sometime. I'm gluing lava rock onto the back of a terrarium and I'm going to use this moss stuff to grow between the rocks. Probably going to order it next week.


----------



## humantis (Apr 18, 2012)

FYI, you don't have to buy a kit at all. The vendors of the moss milkshake have taken flack for supposedly non-sustainable collection practices...

But the good news is:

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Moss-Graffiti


----------



## petoly (Apr 20, 2012)

just wondering, has anyone tried applying it to glass? will it stick or just slide down? and if it sticks will the moss grow? How does the concept work? I'm assuming the moss ends up rooting to whatever surface it's on, but I have never heard of it rooting on glass, nor have I found anything online saying that it can. I would try but I am in an urban area and moss is scarce.


----------



## maybon (Apr 21, 2012)

petoly said:


> just wondering, has anyone tried applying it to glass? will it stick or just slide down? and if it sticks will the moss grow? How does the concept work? I'm assuming the moss ends up rooting to whatever surface it's on, but I have never heard of it rooting on glass, nor have I found anything online saying that it can. I would try but I am in an urban area and moss is scarce.


I plan on making the moss paint stuff sometime next week, I'll put some on glass and get back to you on that.


----------



## petoly (Apr 21, 2012)

maybon said:


> I plan on making the moss paint stuff sometime next week, I'll put some on glass and get back to you on that.


awesome! I noticed your site has a recipe for the paint too. So I am assuming you already have made it before. how long on average does it take to grow with daily mistings?


----------



## maybon (Apr 21, 2012)

petoly said:


> awesome! I noticed your site has a recipe for the paint too. So I am assuming you already have made it before. how long on average does it take to grow with daily mistings?


It depends on the moss you use, light it gets and other things, it can vary between 3-14 days depending on this stuff. But it always looks nice and thick after about 2-3 weeks


----------



## maybon (Apr 22, 2012)

I have made some today, the recipe needs way less liquid or more moss (but I had about 2-3 cups full of moss) I would use maybe 3/4 cup of milk &amp; beer next time.

I places some on some wood, glass, plastic and on the bricks of my house outside.

Will take a photo everyday and see if anything grows on any of it, and when.


----------



## petoly (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome! Quick question about the Glass, if you tilt it so the glass is vertical, does the moss paint stay on or does it streak down? I'm sure you can see where I'm going with this. I have 2 nano exo terra terrariums, and I want to paint the moss on the sides of the terrariums.


----------



## maybon (Apr 22, 2012)

I placed it on the floor, I will put some along the sides of the old fish tank I am testing this on.


----------



## Bryce08 (Apr 23, 2012)

maybon said:


> I placed it on the floor, I will put some along the sides of the old fish tank I am testing this on.


let us know


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, please do!


----------



## Bryce08 (May 3, 2012)

any updates? im really interested in this stuff, lol


----------



## maybon (May 3, 2012)

It hasn't worked at all. Last time I had this stuff it was bought from a store when I was a child, I now have a white (from milk) bit of decorative wood lol...


----------



## Bryce08 (May 4, 2012)

LOL  man.....i was really excited, haha


----------

